# Soundauschnitt aus einem Film in einen Track einfügen..?!



## s1x (15. November 2005)

Moin,
Ich hab ne frage und zwar möchte ich gerne von ein paar Filmen die ich habe die Sounds / Stimmen rauskopieren und sie in nen Musiktitel einfügen. Doch leider hab ich kein Plan welches Programm ich benutzen könnte, ihr vielleicht?


Gruß, s1x


----------



## chmee (15. November 2005)

Es kommt darauf an, welches Format die Filmdatei hat.
Bei Mpeg1 könnte man zB TMPGenc zum Demuxen von Video und Audio nehmen.
Bei AVI würde Dir VirtualDub weiterhelfen.

mfg chmee


----------

